
Ask HN: Would this launch page generate your interest? - fananta
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cove.im<p>We&#x27;re working on a &quot;scrapbook for your life&quot;. We want to create a community of people with enriching life experiences (travel, food, etc.) This can be extended to groups of people (couples, friends, owner-pet) remembering their moments together.
======
cup
If I just saw that page id have no idea what it was. I mean its enticing in a
mysterious 'i have no idea what this is' way. Im not sure if people actively
looking for something like a memory box would get it though.

~~~
wikwocket
This. "share and remember your experiences" is incredibly vague. I'm sure
you're still refining what you want to offer and how to pitch it, but throw
out a few nouns or verbs that people can grok so they understand why they
should sign up.

------
krapp
Honestly, I can barely read the text over that background, and while I know
it's standard practice, i really don't like the "we're not giving you any
detail until you give us an email or social media account" model of launching
stuff.

In my personal case you'd have to go with a little less sizzle and a little
more steak because i've already got facebook, twitter, linkedin, google+ (ugh)
so I wouldn't even think of signing up until I saw something more concrete,
like a demo account or something, to show me what this offers me if anything
that I don't already have.

Also a nice link to some terms of service would be... nice.

------
pedalpete
I've signed up, I don't know that I'm completely 'enticed', but a bit curious
I suppose. Though I may be in a special case. My sister and friends has always
wanted me to write the story(ies) of my life. The challenge I think is if this
will get me to do that any better than a blog will, and if so, why?

How many other people are asked to write their life story? And if you're
wondering what's so special about me? I don't know, I've never really
understood how I'm different from other people, everybody just says I am.

~~~
fananta
Our goal is to help people realize that life is a culmination of experiences.
I think we'll try to be a bit more clear on the launch page.

We also want to treat your experiences as a story and each bit as a chapter.
So I may have the chapter with my dog, on fitness, hiking Yosemite, etc.

------
AtTheLast
I would work on refining your pitch about why someone should sign up for Cove.

Look at this clip from Mad Men about Don Draper pitching "The Wheel". I feel
like your product falls into a similar category. This might help you refine
your message or spark a new way to sell people on Cove.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2bLNkCqpuY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2bLNkCqpuY)

